# UK citizen wanting to emigrate to the US



## Rushforth17 (Apr 20, 2009)

Hi everyone!

Im new to the forums and found them on a search on google. I really want to live and work in the US but by the looks from other threads on here, the chances are slim. 

I am 21 and live and work in cumbria in the UK. I finished school in 2004 with 10 A-C's GCSEs and started a 4 year long advanced modern apprenticeship in Electrical & Instrumentation engineering. I also attented college 1 day a week during my apprenticeship and completed both in Feb 08, gaining NVQ3 in Engineering maintenance and BTEC HNC in electrical engineering. During my apprenticeship i was employed by Sellafield Ltd to complete the remaining two years of apprenticeship with them, and then be taken on full time as a qualified technician. I am now working with them full time shift hours, but the job is less than satisfying. 

I want to use my qualifications and experience to pursue a career in the amusement park industry and the dream would be to live and work in Florida at one of the amazing parks they have there. I have been trying to look into this but its so confusing and seems almost impossible to achieve. I have tried contacting the parks for information and job openings, all attempts failed. I have tried to see if im eligible for an green card, but it says im not because i dont have a job offer. I have aslo tried looking at the gap year programs, but they are only for bloody students!!!!! not fair.

Can anyone help me?? how do i find a job in america, whilst still living in the UK? Is there any chance at all of emigrating to america any other way? 

Sorry for giving you my life story but its to tell you my situation. Any help at all would be great! 

Many Thanks!!


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Rushforth17 said:


> Can anyone help me?? how do i find a job in america, whilst still living in the UK?


The basic answer is that you don't! Whilst you are certainly employable in the US, your skills are highly unlikely to secure you a visa and suitable status to live and work here.




Rushforth17 said:


> Is there any chance at all of emigrating to america any other way?


www.match.com


----------

